# How to enrich my mouses life? Inside cage?



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

Like toys~ What are some good toys i could have for them?

Are like children/babies toys suitable?

What else could i add? Like what kind of wood is safe for them?

How could i make it so its like living in the wild?

And also how do i make some kind of climbing thing... :roll:


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

What mice like best are hiding things and climbing things. Try tubes, houses, ropes, and ladders. Popsicle sticks and Elmer's glue make great houses and ladders, and are totally mouse-safe, as are most cardboard, paper, fruit woods, and hardwoods. Remember that your mouse, like a dog, is an altogether different creature than the ones in the wild. They both like quiet, dark, hidden, and underground spaces, but your mouse is less shy, because she is not afraid of you.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Just in case you decide to try and get some wood, or pick up some sticks or branches outside, I found this list of safe and unsafe woods for gerbils which I would assume is the same with mice: http://www.egerbil.com/safe_woods_for_gerbils
I used to have a field vole for a short time, and I used sticks and hay to make the cage seem naturalistic. You won't see them much if you do it too well though 
I agree with Laigaie's advise - cardboard tubes and boxes are my mice's favourite toys!


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

Okay thanks 

But i was hoping maybe something i can hand make for them? Or something a bit more fun/good looking then boxes and tubes XD


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Hmm I get what you mean... I guess you could get some strong cardboard and use a hot glue gun to create like a tower block or similar. Just know that whatever you spend time making for them will be quickly destroyed haha  My mice really like bridges and ladders that you can buy for birds, but I've plaited string before and made some... so you incorporate things like that. Whatever you come up with, share the pics with us 

Edit: Just thought I'd share this with you too: http://softfurs.websitetoolbox.com/post ... trail=15#8
It is just someone sharing things she makes for her ASFs, but I've done the little boxes a few times and they work well with mice too


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

Okay thanks ^^

Yup i will try and posts pics if i make anything ;D


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

You can make most things for mice, string ladders, nets, toilet roll tubes. Mine love cardboard egg boxes, they go in and destroy them from the inside !


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

Okay 

I have decided- You know them wooden hamster/mouse houses you can buy? Im gonna make a really good one of those- Its like a house/playground/climbing frame x3


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

If possible, make it without flooring - it'll last longer!


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

I haveish XD

I have made it 2 floors... And the saucer wheel is ontop and kinda a built in ladder to get to the top floor and wheel


----------

